# where to refill co2 tank



## scalesandfins

hi. does anyone know where i can go to refill my co2 tank?. preferably somewhere in vancouver. thank you.


----------



## Algae Beater

kms tools does refills and they're open on saturdays


----------



## newfie

I was told Canadian Tire


----------



## MadgicBug

I do it at DBC Marine.

$10 for 5lbs and $20 for 10lbs...have CASH ready and give it to him, otherwise prices may vary.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/co2-refill-fyi-2346/


----------



## scalesandfins

Thank you guys, appreciate it


----------



## monkE

Any paintball store... paintballgear on boundry could be the best vancouver area one, badlands paintball in New west


----------



## CRS Fan

MadgicBug said:


> I do it at DBC Marine.
> 
> $10 for 5lbs and $20 for 10lbs...have CASH ready and give it to him, otherwise prices may vary.
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/co2-refill-fyi-2346/


X 2 on DBC Marine on Jacombs Way in Richmond, BUT they work manufacturing plant hours... Mon - Fri 8:00 - 4:30.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## stonedaquarium

since this is part of getting co2 refills... i would like to know if anyone has used a fluval co2 20 pressurized setup? i noticed the disposable 20 cartridges looks very similar to the ones for BB guns or paintball guns... has anyone tried using this setup? Thanks


----------



## gklaw

Similar but I think different fitting.


----------



## neven

you can buy fitting adapters on Ebay


----------



## Scherb

stonedaquarium said:


> since this is part of getting co2 refills... i would like to know if anyone has used a fluval co2 20 pressurized setup? i noticed the disposable 20 cartridges looks very similar to the ones for BB guns or paintball guns... has anyone tried using this setup? Thanks


i have a hagen co2 20 and it is only good for 15g and you have to refill the cylinder twice a day, kind of a pain in the butt. and the co2 cartridges are expensive compared to a refill in a regular system. They run a threaded cartridge that you can get at a bicycle shop for 5 bucks Cheers


----------



## neven

just an FYI:

A W Fire Guard & Supplies Ltd in port moody also refills and tests co2 tanks. Their hours like many other places are 8am to 4:30 pm. The cost is cheaper than KMS definitely, but im sure like many of these places, the cost varies depending on who's behind the counter and payment method (cash is best). Remember to go around the back rather than the front office, their address is:
2906 St. Johns St, Port Moody 

found out about them because KMS forgot to mention they don't hydrotest so i went in for a refill and got refused.


----------



## Fish rookie

What is the expire number supposed to look like? I have a bunch of numbers engraved on my tank but only find '1964" that looks like a year, I surely hope that is not the last testing date. LOL


----------



## jobber

Fish rookie said:


> What is the expire number supposed to look like? I have a bunch of numbers engraved on my tank but only find '1964" that looks like a year, I surely hope that is not the last testing date. LOL


http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...-place-refill-hydro-test-your-co2-tank-25002/


----------



## William Wilson

I just had my 10 lb tank refilled at Royal City Fire Safety in New West for $23. They charge $20 for a pressure test and are great people. Highly recommended!

Will


----------



## Mike Vang

Canadian tire refills in langley.


----------



## Fish rookie

I need to refill my 10ib and just realized DBC is moved to Delta. Does anyone know if they are still the same price.
I have never done this before so should I go around the back and just talk to the guy offer him cash?
Can he do it right away or do I need to go back the next day.
Do I take the regulator off or just bring the whole thing there and let him do it?
Thank you.


----------



## bkhammer

A couple of weeks ago I filled up a 5 lb tank at DBC's new location (Annacis Island). You go around back and enter by door #7. They did it for me right away and charged $10 cash. I take the tank in without the regulator on. I think they would rather have you do it than do it themselves.


----------



## Fish rookie

I went in there today and they charged me $20 for fill up and $20 for hydro testing and they told me that price is only if I pay cash.
What did the guy look like? What did you say to him to get him do it for you for $10?


----------



## blurry

I think its 5 pound is $10 10 pound is $20


----------



## Fish rookie

He said I needed to have it hydro tested or he wont touch it so I paid him $40 cash. He asked me to come back in 30 mins. I went back in about 10 and it was all done. They looked very sneaky, trying to hide the tank from the other co-workers and did not want them to see me handing them the money. This is my first time filling a Co2 tank, kind of weird. LOL


----------



## Reckon

Anyone in Maple Ridge know a place close by to do a pressure test and get a refill?


----------



## Reckon

Bump for the question above? ^

Or at least next closest location? Poco? Coquitlam?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Any place that inspects and fills fire extinguishers can do the test and fill. Just look for a fire safety equipment place.


----------



## gabriel_bc

apparently KMS tools in PoCo still does this. The KMS stores in Langley and Abbotsford no longer fill CO2 tanks. Fraser Valley Fire Protection in Abbotsford was very friendly and helpful for my last fill, and knew all about aquarium folks using CO2. They also do tank testing.


----------



## Tommy72a

10lb was 15 bucks at DBC, knocked on the backdoor by the loading dock.


----------



## crimper

Tommy72a said:


> 10lb was 15 bucks at DBC, knocked on the backdoor by the loading dock.


That's a good price for 10 pounder refill, but where is it though? Anacis?


----------



## Tommy72a

Ya it's on the west end of the Annacis Island, tucked in the industrial strip on south side of the island. If you can't find it, give me a text. I work on the island so I can help you find it.
Cheers,


----------



## crimper

Thanks Tommy, I usually go to Royal City Fire Supplies in New West coz its closer but they charge $18 + Taxes for 5lb and $21 + Taxes for 10lb.


----------



## kacairns

crimper said:


> Thanks Tommy, I usually go to Royal City Fire Supplies in New West coz its closer but they charge $18 + Taxes for 5lb and $21 + Taxes for 10lb.


Are any of these places open on Saturdays? I've been going to KMS due to fact the cheap places are only open after I've left for work and closed before I'm done for the day and aren't open on Saturday. Unfortunately KMS charges almost $35 after tax for 10lbs.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nope, neither of them are. It's the reason I used to got to KMS too and as you have found, which has the highest prices around.


----------



## blurry

Bump, would like to know where to refill my 10 pound.


----------



## Jimbo

I don't know if its been said or not but royal city in new West is cheap and easy. It's a little bit of a drive but not bad.


----------



## PaulCheung

I also went to Royal City to refill my CO2 tank. Here is the link

Fire Extinguishers, Supplies & Alarms In New Westminster British Columbia - Royal City Fire Supplies Ltd.


----------



## crimper

kacairns said:


> Are any of these places open on Saturdays? I've been going to KMS due to fact the cheap places are only open after I've left for work and closed before I'm done for the day and aren't open on Saturday. Unfortunately KMS charges almost $35 after tax for 10lbs.....


2wheelsx2 is correct, neither of them are open on the weekend. I tried DBC and they are the cheapest, didn't charge me for any hydro test at all. I paid $20 for my 15lb and $15 for my 10lb tank. The only thing is, it is quite a drive to Annacis Island.


----------



## rwong2k10

oh great prices, I get mine filled in port moody, aw fireguard $20 for 10lbs, i'm getting 20lbs so i'll find out how much it is to fill them soon!


----------



## tony1928

Contact Pat at Canadian Aquatics. I had mine refilled and ready on the next day. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## blurry

crimper said:


> 2wheelsx2 is correct, neither of them are open on the weekend. I tried DBC and they are the cheapest, didn't charge me for any hydro test at all. I paid $20 for my 15lb and $15 for my 10lb tank. The only thing is, it is quite a drive to Annacis Island.


I usually go to DBC but they have changed and you pay tax and its not a back door thing anymore. Price also went up do not recall what it was though. That's why I bumped up this thread


----------



## kacairns

blurry said:


> I usually go to DBC but they have changed and you pay tax and its not a back door thing anymore. Price also went up do not recall what it was though. That's why I bumped up this thread


I think it all depends whats happening when you open the door, if lots of people back there or if its just one or two guys you get different responses =)


----------



## opt-e

I just filled up my brand new 10lb tank at DBC Marine this morning at 8am. For those who have never been there, look for Survitec Group, not DBC Marine, as the signage is for Survitec. It's the last unit (furthest west) of the building. I believe DBC is part of the Survitec Group. 

To have your tank refilled, you have to go around the back. You will see a big (maybe 15-20ft high) white tank in the back between bay 6 and 7. Go to the door behind the tank and ring the buzzer. Fill up of my 10lb was $23.10 ($22 + 5% tax). I was in and out in 5 minutes.


----------



## trixy

I went to DBC marine too for a fill-up $18+$0.90tax = $18.90 fro 5lbs tank...

word of advice get a the biggest tank you can fit in your room/stand/budget as it will cost you less in the long run...this was my mistake.


----------



## randylahey

The CO2 ran out on my recently expired 10lb tank. I took it to:
Royal City Fire Supplies Ltd.
633 12th St, New Westminster, BC V3M 4J5
(604) 522-1515
M-F 8-5
It got dropped off noon friday and will be ready monday.
Hydrotest $19 (24 hrs for test)
10lb fill $22 (on the spot fill)
Taxes extra

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reckon

Is there a place that isn't open only during work times? 8:30-4:30 M-F?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

randylahey said:


> The CO2 ran out on my recently expired 10lb tank. I took it to:
> Royal City Fire Supplies Ltd.
> 633 12th St, New Westminster, BC V3M 4J5
> (604) 522-1515
> M-F 8-5
> It got dropped off noon friday and will be ready monday.
> Hydrotest $19 (3days for test)
> 10lb fill $22 (on the spot fill)
> Taxes extra


The test actually takes only 24 hours (or probably less). It's only because you brought it in on Friday. I've taken it in as late as 11 AM one day and picked it up as early as 8:30 the next day.



Reckon said:


> Is there a place that isn't open only during work times? 8:30-4:30 M-F?


KMS Tools does it, but is pricier, and does not hydrotest. Only fill.


----------



## randylahey

Good to know, thanks 2wheelsx2
Kms tools is a good weekend option but the fill seemed light compared to usage on other fills.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gabriel_bc

Also note that the KMS tools out in Langley and Abbotsford no longer do CO2 refills. Just PoCo does it, as far as I know.


----------



## shady280

Hey reckon there is a paintball place here in mission that is open 7 days a week and good hours. It's by chances casino. I've never had co2 done but I'm in the market for some paintball setup stuff for my tanks as this little inefficient fluval joke is driving me nuts


----------



## Reckon

shady280 said:


> Hey reckon there is a paintball place here in mission that is open 7 days a week and good hours. It's by chances casino. I've never had co2 done but I'm in the market for some paintball setup stuff for my tanks as this little inefficient fluval joke is driving me nuts


Thanks buddy, I'm using several 10lb tanks so I'll need a proper place to refill. As for paintball set ups they are great because you can get them refilled even at Canadian Tire - really any time you want.


----------



## shady280

Ah got ya. I should see if they would fill 10lb tanks for you. I've never inquired yet as I'm still finishing off my 20g cartridges.


----------



## kacairns

shady280 said:


> Ah got ya. I should see if they would fill 10lb tanks for you. I've never inquired yet as I'm still finishing off my 20g cartridges.


I believe but could be wrong the adapter used n paint ball and regular co2anks are completely different and paint ball stores are not setup to refill regular tanks as places like KMS can't fill up paint ball tanks


----------



## Florios

i got downtown to camouflage. 5 bucks fill any tank


----------

